# 26x1.375replacement



## Goldslinger (Jul 5, 2020)

Looking for ideas for replacement tires for my daughter’s war era Elgin sports tourist. I know they don’t make the that size anymore.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 5, 2020)

1.35 or 1.375 ?


----------



## Goldslinger (Jul 5, 2020)

1.375 . Brain fade


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 5, 2020)

Good Year .. One is new old stock and probably prewar(no NYLON on side ), the other good usable post war (NYLON on sidewall). $60 shipped.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 5, 2020)

I doubt you will find a better deal than the pair offered by ivrjhnsn, but just for information on the subject, here is a link:








						1941 new world racer local find | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

I picked this up recently. It has drop bars (not pictured).  I'm going to make it a rider with no fenders. And possible swap out the mesinger seat for b17 Brooks saddle.  The rims say superior Schwinn stamped into metal.  Wondering what tires can fit on this. Current tires say 26x1.375. are...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 5, 2020)

If her bike is like mine then you'll want to get some new Kenda K-23s. The rim size is a 599 and these tires are 597s but fit well. They are what I have on my Elgin wartime lightweight. Here's mine and the link to the thread.








						WWII Ration Era Elgin Lightweight -  Built by Who? | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

I picked this up a little while ago and am about to get started on the rehab. This bike looks identical to the one pictured in the '43 Sears catalog. I'm excited to get it back on the road. Who do you think built it? Is it Westfield? Snyder or D P Harris? Seems like a standard looking Sears...




					thecabe.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 5, 2020)

I use K-23's also.


----------



## Goldslinger (Jul 5, 2020)

This is the bike I picked up last week. Anybody know what year this is? It has military grips. And men’s Torrington 8s.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 6, 2020)

That is a Westfield built bike. From my understanding the J 7 code above the serial number would be the seventh month of 1942. Is there a ghost of a round Columbia headbadge? Cool looking bike.  Nice that you have the original saddle on it and some black-out parts.  
@Mercian would probably like to see this one.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 6, 2020)

3- speeder is correct that the J7 would be seventh month ( July ) 1942.  July is the month that the frame would have been manufactured.  After a 3 month freeze on the sale, but not production of bicycles ( late March through June 1942 ), the war production board (WPB) allowed the sale of bicycles with many restrictions to resume in early July 1942.  Westfield was one of two manufacturers, the other was Huffman, that were allowed after Sept., 2, 1942 to cont. producing bicycles.  The other bicycle manufacturers could by special appeal be granted authority to produce limited quantities.  Your serial number W105355 would indicate that this particular bike was completed most likely in the last quarter of 1942.  My guess would be Nov. or Dec.  One of the restrictions placed on the bicycle manufacturers in Sept., 1942 was that any bikes produced could not show indication of the maker.  That is why your bike is missing the Columbia head badge.  It was never attached at the factory.  Some frames that were produced prior to Sept., 1942 but not used until after that date will still show the two tiny holes where the badge would have been attached.  Most frames made after Sept., 1942 would not have the badge attachment holes.  Westfield and Huffman  were allowed to use the letters W ( Westfield ) or H ( Huffman ) as the prefix letter to the serial number.  Evidently, military model Westfield and Huffman made bicycles were still allowed  head badges on those bikes, which were however, painted over in OD from the factory.  The chain guard is not original to this bike.  There would not have been a chain guard on civilian bikes from the factory during the period that your bike was produced.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Goldslinger (Jul 6, 2020)

Thank you guys. I took a few more pics today.Would this be made for Elgin? Both front and back hubs are Elgin.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 6, 2020)

Sorry, had to edit my original post. Your down tube lettering looks just like the lettering on my Columbia. I shouldn't try to guess the rest. More pics of mine at this link:








						Withdrawn - Wartime Columbia Ladies Sports Tourist '41-'42 for AA delivery $175 | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Will deliver this bike to MLC on Thursday or AA Sunday.  Bike has desirable blackout parts. Wheels are a mismatched set, front looks to be a replacement. Decent original paint and decals.  No shipping. Local pickup in Lansing, Mich or at the mentioned swaps. Missing the saddle and chainguard...




					thecabe.com


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 6, 2020)

Correct that it is a war-era Westfield. They're good, basic bicycles. The rims are 599mm bead seat diameter, which is the old 26 x 1.375 size. Old Goodyear tires with diamond treads make a nice period addition, but be careful about riding on them, especially if they're cotton chord. A modern substitute that usually works is the 597mm Kenda tires made for Schwinn rims. A complete teardown and refresh is in order for a bike of this age, paying special attention to bearings, hubs, brakes, any moving parts.


----------



## Mercian (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi @Goldslinger , it's a very nice match for your J3 G519.

thanks @3-speeder for letting me know of this post.

To add a little to what @HUFFMANBILL has already said.

This is an interesting bike because, as Bill said, after the badge was deleted, Westfield used W to designate a civilian bike made by them between late 1942 and the end of 1944. 

This particular one is the first survivor I have recorded using a W stamp, and was probably built into a bicycle in December 1942. It's also the only one known from 1942 so far. The last frame that year was 112858, prefix letter unknown (could have been W or MG).

J7 means the frame was made in July 1942, then stored until December for manufacture. Another Lady's Sports Tourist VG296 model, serial number G85657 is known with a J7 frame, and this was built up almost immediately around July/August 1942 (@Bozman )

Yours was delayed, because the next contract of Columbia G519's started construction and had priority, so from August to late December 1942 only G519's are recorded. In late December 1942 through to May 1943, there are a sprinking of civilian W bikes amongst the G519's, then G519 take over nearly full production again until October 1943.

Just before the production of this bike, there are several examples of October 1942 (J10) G519 having their numbers stamped with an inverted W rather than the correct M at the start of the serial number. This implies the stamp was out on the bench already, and either being used by accident, or as a substitute for an M.

The grips are nice, not military, but moulded using the military green Tenite CA resin. Must be very rare indeed!

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Goldslinger (Jul 7, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Goldslinger , it's a very nice match for your J3 G519.
> 
> thanks @3-speeder for letting me know of this post.
> 
> ...


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 7, 2020)

Adrian,
You are correct about the inverted W being used rather then the correct M on Columbia G 519's.  For 14 years I worked with a company that handled the testing of various size and types of gas cylinders.  After testing the cyl. they would be stamped with a month, year and tester's ID.  We had a multitude of metal stamp numbers and letters for use on the steel and aluminum cyl's. At times we would use a 6 stamp for a 9 or vis versa.  The W stamp could be used as an M. This was done either by error or because a particular stamp had been misplaced.  My point is it does happen.

Regards,
Bill


----------

